# bls - oak - cambistat



## mquinn (Mar 17, 2003)

anybody have any experience with the product cambistat - particularly in relation to trees infected with bacterial leaf scorch? our arbo says rainbow tree personnel tell him that they have recently begun trials that show great improvement in condition of infected trees treated with this growth regulator...

cambistat website: http://www.rainbowscivance.com/framesets/CamSet.htm


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm not sure if this helps or not... but check out the March edition of TCI. They just did a whole segment in there about TGR's


----------



## Gopher (Mar 19, 2003)

*TGR's*

If you would like to talk to an arborist that has worked solely with TGR's and has based his business on it, you need to talk to Mark Mann (Plant Growth Management Systems - PGMS). He is out of Niles, MI, and has studied and tested and used Pbz for many years, and has test plots going in many areas of MI and IN.

He used to do the seminars with Dr. Bill Chaney (he had Chaney at Purdue) and Dr. Gary Watson of the Morton Arboretum, but there was some falling out with Rainbow Scientific Tree Advancement taking the reigns. So, there isn't anyone at Rainbow that has the hands on knowledge and devotion to the product as does Mr. Mann.

He can be reached at (616)683-7884 or e-mail [email protected]

Gopher


----------

